

Do you have an ad-based revenue model? - theoutlander

I'm astonished by the number of founders banking on ad-based model as the primary source of generating revenue. Does it really work for startups? What is your revenue model?
======
emmett
I know. Look at all those crazies thinking they'll make money on ads. None of
the big boys do that; just look at these recent top tech startups (reading
through Alexa):

    
    
      Google
      MySpace
      YouTube
      Blogger
      fotolog
      Photobucket
      Flickr
    

Wait. Every single one of these startups is advertising supported. I wonder
why people think advertising is a workable business model...

